# Martinu as TV theme music



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I think this will be one for UK members. Yesterday Radio 3 played Martinu's Frescoes of Piero della Francesca. I thought it was new to me but when it got to the third movement I remembered hearing it as the introductory theme to a TV program, probably from the 1970s. I'm racking my brains but I can't remember the program. Can anyone help? The tune is right at the beginning of the movement:


----------

